# Still miss Chloe and Soxie



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

We took in two domestic shorthair kittens when my stepson's girlfriend couldn't get approved for an apartment. We had them for 4 months. Then the two of them broke up. She came and got them. We offered her $1000 for them but she wouldn't take it. We knew they weren't our cats but we still fell in love with them. We got our own two cats after that but we still miss the girl cats that stole our hearts.

Chloe is very outgoing. She was becoming my wife's cat. Soxie was very shy. She was afraid of me at first. She gradually warmed up to me and was becoming my cat. Both cats are very sweet and loving. We'd still take both of them back in a heartbeat if they were ever available.

My stepson and his girlfriend got back together. They got married. Had a child. I'm sure the cats are well taken care of but we still miss them. Seeing them once in awhile isn't the same thing as having them in your house 24/7. It's like losing custody of your children.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry you lost the girls Bill, I can tell you love them a lot. I had a similar situation happen to me years ago, but it was with a dog and the outcome wasn't as good - a champion show dog, a Doberman named Crystal. I did mention it in another thread on here somewhere, but anyway her owner was out of the country for 8 months and asked me to take her until she got back. That dog was the biggest baby in the world and bonded to me something fierce, she even slept with me under the covers at night. 

When I had to return her, it was clear that she clung to me and didn't want to go to her owner so I asked to buy her for whatever price she asked, but was turned down. Unfortunately, the owner did not love her and only valued her for her exploits in the show ring - sadly she was just a possession. The dog jumped an almost impossibly high fence shortly after I left and was hit by a car and killed. The owner thought it was strange because she never was a jumper, but I have always felt that she was trying to find me. It broke my heart.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

That's sad. I can't imagine taking a pet back when it loves its new caregiver and vice versa.


----------

